

ShortestSudokuSolver - reinstated - dps
http://blog.davidsingleton.org/sudoku

======
dps
I reinstated this with Mark Byer's permission. Since it was wiped off the face
of the web for several years, code golfers might well be able to find some
quick improvements to many of the solutions. Looking forward to hearing from
you!

